# Avtex FM Transmitter



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Hi I have just purchased a 1030 Avtex tv/dvd to keep the kids ocupied on route to site. It states in the manual that it has an fm transmiter that can transmit audio. If i bought 2 sets of wireless headphones would they pick the audio up or have i got the wrong idea? I have checked the manual several times but i can not find any more information. 

Dave


----------



## Satfreakuk (Jun 14, 2011)

The fm transmitter on the avtex is used to transmit the audio to your in dash stereo unit to Give improved sound via your stereo speakers.
Most wireless headphones use a much higher vhf/uhf frequency than the normal FM broadcast band, some even use bluetooth.

You could always use a small portable(pocket sized) fm radio with headphones if uou wanted to make use of its inbuilt fm transmitter.

Hope this helps....


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I can understand your reasoning but the FM Transmitter is so that your radio can receive the signal and out put to it's speakers
Avtex[/url
From the website
This symbol is to indicate that an on board variable frequency FM transmitter is incorporated. This feature allows you to tune in your hi-fi, radio or car radio to the TV's audio frequency so you can experience wireless stereo surround sound through your existing speakers


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I bought an Avtex tv with the intention of doing this but the sound quality through the stereo speakers was poor and distorted.I tried it on several frequencies but to no avail.

I spoke to a techie at Avtex who said this was a known issue(signal too strong)and they were working on a fix.This was a couple of years ago so perhaps the new models are improved now.

I took the tv back for a full no quibble refund(thanks Lowdham)and now have an Alden.I have hard wired this tv from the phono out sockets to the aux. in at the back of the stereo.Very pleased with the sound quality now through the rear lounge speakers.


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Many thanks to you all, i seem to have got the wrong idea. I was hoping i could connect wireless headphones to it so they could also watch it in bed & if they fell asleep there would be no risk of the wires getting wraped round them. I will have to find something else for the bunkbeds.

Thanks again
Dave


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Dave,
Don't you just plug the wireless sender for the headphones into the headphone socket on the Avtex?
Bill


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Bill_OR said:


> Dave,
> Don't you just plug the wireless sender for the headphones into the headphone socket on the Avtex?
> Bill


That's the method used for my wireless headphones at home. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Or if you don't have wireless headphones you can use a small portable FM radio with headphones for each child. Then you just tune them in to the frequency transmitted from the Avtex. Probably a lot cheaper than buying cordless headphones.
Cheap FM earphone radio

Cheapo FM Transmitter headphone


----------

